# Making Place Boards



## Cotton Tree (May 21, 2016)

Hey all.
Going to fabricate some place board this week for pup training, just not sure what size to make them. 
12"x18"?'


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I don't use such but I've found that 2'x2' is a good size for my dog platforms on all my duck blinds.


----------



## Cotton Tree (May 21, 2016)

Well, that helps... I definitely won't go bigger than that. These will be for "baby" duck hunter in training. (~8 weeks old)


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

I make octagons so I can teach push pull.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

You want to make the place boards about the size of a regular drawer turned upside down..we also drilled two holes on one narrow end and put a rope thru the holes so they can be carried out in the field...It also helps to tack down some indoor outdoor carpet on the flat side so you can use it for water work


----------



## Cotton Tree (May 21, 2016)

Great ideas.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I agree! Octagons... Spray underside with Flex seal. or bed liner.. The cover top with stall mat,or just floor mat from home centers... I use coated deck screws with "finish" washers..


----------



## Bayoublack (May 1, 2016)

What exactly are place boards used for, I'm not familiar...


----------



## cripes (Aug 14, 2011)

I just use large plastic feed tubs turned upside down. They're light and stack to take up little space.


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

This works well.


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

Far simpler 2x2 prevut plywood from the store, 1 8' 2x4, 12 screws and 12" piece of rope... rubber or carpet for the top...


----------



## gaustin (Apr 7, 2013)

MooseGooser said:


> I agree! Octagons... Spray underside with Flex seal. or bed liner.. The cover top with stall mat,or just floor mat from home centers... I use coated deck screws with "finish" washers..



These look great Gooser!!! Thank you for sharing


----------



## ducktrooper (Feb 5, 2015)

Can someone kindly share where i can get more info on doing the push/pull drill? I've got a young dog that will be running tests this fall so I'd like to learn this drill. Thanks.


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

_"Can someone kindly share where I can get more info on doing the push/pull drill?"_

This link will provide what you are looking for. 

https://www.dobbsdogs.com/library/retrievers/rj09.html


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

The Octagon shape can help you with more than push -Pull. Its really handy for wagon wheels, if you think about setting bumpers in line with the flats... Then you can really see how the dog is lined... All kinds of helpfull stuff.. 

If you paint the underside Red,,and add the Stop word....they come in handy at tests as a way to not let cars down a certain road that will drive through the test..

OR,,, You can hang em on the door knob at yer Motel with the stop side out,, if Ya need privacy.... Like when Ya order pizza hut,,and ever body sees the delivery boy,,and Ya dont wanna share,,,,,, and a course other times,,when Ya just want to be alone with yer thoughts,,and the TV remote..


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

ORRR,, when Ya crash and burn at the test,,and Ya dont want to listen to all the experts drop by and tell Ya what Ya shoulda done!!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

OR<<<< if you is a sissy college kid and need somehow to designate yer "safe Space"


----------



## Cayuga Dew (Nov 30, 2014)

Or if you have a Napoleon complex!


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

Are they for sale?


----------



## johngoehl (Nov 5, 2014)

MooseGooser said:


> The Octagon shape can help you with more than push -Pull. Its really handy for wagon wheels, if you think about setting bumpers in line with the flats... Then you can really see how the dog is lined... All kinds of helpfull stuff..
> 
> If you paint the underside Red,,and add the Stop word....they come in handy at tests as a way to not let cars down a certain road that will drive through the test..
> 
> OR,,, You can hang em on the door knob at yer Motel with the stop side out,, if Ya need privacy.... Like when Ya order pizza hut,,and ever body sees the delivery boy,,and Ya dont wanna share,,,,,, and a course other times,,when Ya just want to be alone with yer thoughts,,and the TV remote..


Great IDEAS and thought provoking. Thanks!


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

CAD drawing with dimensions for a placement board using just 2 x 4's and plywood.


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

It has been awhile since making the last placeboard. A pencil was tied to a short piece of string and the other end
was nailed into the center of a 3/4" thick and 24" square piece of plywood so that a 23" circle could be cut out with
a jig saw. The four corners of "waste" were then roughly shaped to make four wide legs to place(attach) to the underside.
The top is then covered with outdoor carpet or a heavier rubber fatigue mat. The fatigue mat boards are much heavier. 

For long distance viewing a four inch box is placed on the bottom to elevate the platform. Actually, the four inch box was
originally a container for a trot line and a perfect fit.

top









bottom



























My pups begin using a placeboard very early on.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Agree. Remove all corners and make them round. Why complicate things?


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Thomas D said:


> Agree. Remove all corners and make them round. Why complicate things?


Us Simple hunt testers, think a "Mat" is just a piece of rubber to lay down on the mud so the ground aint slick when we run the dog.. (We stand on it).. Field trialers use the "Grid" on the mat in a scientific calculating way, to help them line the dog (The dog Sits on it) There are degrees of simple.. 

(P.S. Then there is "Gooser" simple)


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

I started with a decagon. I thought I was simplifying things by going with the octagon.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Illinois Bob said:


> I started with a decagon. I thought I was simplifying things by going with the octagon.


Please take note of Bob's avatar!


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I first saw the round one on the Dobbs website years ago. I have mine raised about a 6 inches and then take the legs off it after awhile.
See dobbsdogs.com for some uses of place boards.


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

The perfect "placeboard" is an invisible expectation. It can be teleported 










And I don't have to pick it up when finished with a session.

p.s. The instructions for creating one may be complicated.


----------



## joeyrhoades (Feb 23, 2015)

Sorry, you have to make the dimensions 30" across for it to be used as a Stop sign. anything smaller means *S*queal *T*ires *O*n *P*avement. 



MooseGooser said:


> The Octagon shape can help you with more than push -Pull. Its really handy for wagon wheels, if you think about setting bumpers in line with the flats... Then you can really see how the dog is lined... All kinds of helpfull stuff..
> 
> If you paint the underside Red,,and add the Stop word....they come in handy at tests as a way to not let cars down a certain road that will drive through the test..
> 
> OR,,, You can hang em on the door knob at yer Motel with the stop side out,, if Ya need privacy.... Like when Ya order pizza hut,,and ever body sees the delivery boy,,and Ya dont wanna share,,,,,, and a course other times,,when Ya just want to be alone with yer thoughts,,and the TV remote..


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

joeyrhoades said:


> Sorry, you have to make the dimensions 30" across for it to be used as a Stop sign. anything smaller means *S*queal *T*ires *O*n *P*avement.



Oh!!!! I LIKE That!!


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

Gooser, can you take a picture of the back side of the board?


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

suepuff said:


> Gooser, can you take a picture of the back side of the board?



Why Miss SuePuff,, I Never!!  This MAY be a first!!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)




----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

The 23 inch size works really well.. As you can see,, Flinch now automatically places herself to one side of the board to give me just enough room to stand beside her.

You get a very nice return to heel when you train with it... I use the "Flats" of the octagon to help line up to certain marks..

The "Board" is just a piece of 3/4 plywood.. cut to fit the octagon shape of the redwood frame... I made up some 1/4 " thick trim to cover the outside edges of the ply.... I then use FlexSeal and sprayed a coat on the underside to help waterproof.. You could use bedliner also,,,, or even paint..

The Mat on top is some cheap stuff from Home center,held down with coated screws and "Finish" washers.. Make sure you torque them down so the screw and washer is below the surface of the mat.. I stuck the mat down with some construction adhesive also..

My frame is made out of 2x2 redwood stock,, (redwood deck baulisters) instead of 2x4 .. Or you can rip a 2x4 in half... made the board a bit lighter..

When you look at the Pic of the underside,, you will notice one of the frame members had a "Check" or split on the end of the board... This is of no real consequence because you use construction adhesive to glue the plywood board to the frame anyway.. When you are done,, the shape is nearly indestructible,,and you could park a truck on it..


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Also,,, I cannot take credit for this.... I saw the "cad" drawing on a facebook page of a popular persona of this board... I dont like "Cad" drawings....( Long 30 yr old story) I got out my pencil and calculator to check the geometry and the math ,,, As usual,, it was off by 4 tenthousanths of and inch!  SO,, I decided to make a precise one..... (Thanks Illinois Bob  )


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

The Octagon shape isnt really that hard to make... if you have a miter saw (power or even the simple wood ones) you can set a stop to cut 8 pieces just a tad over 9 1/2" long with 22 1/2 degree miters on each end..

I used regular titebond wood glue on the miters, stuck them together,,then used a ratcheting web tie down to hold the pieces together as the glue dried..

After the glue dried... I took the frame ,,traced the outside edge shape on to a pieced of 2 foot x 2 foot 3/4 inch thick plywood... Cut the shape a bit proud of the line with a jig saw,, Skill saw,, or even a hand saw.. Sand or Rasp the shape to the pencil lines to fit frame then fastened the ply to the frame with construction adhesive, and a couple a screws...

I used some 1/4 inch thick trim to cover the edge of the plywood,, (same 22 1/2 degree miter) glued that in place,, then covered the top with the mat and screwed it down with the finish washers below the surface a bit...

Pretty easy to make.... Beats watchin sports center or "The Young and the Restless" (My favorite)

You guys that can train a dog to sit on a whistle at 300 yrds can easily do this!!!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Yours doesnt have to be a perfect geometricl shape!!! Mine are ,,only because Aliens are attracted to perfect geomtrometrical shapes,, and my goal in life is to be abducted,,and abused on board a spacecraft...


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I think If I make a round one like Jims,, I would install "Lazy Susan" hardware,, just to mess with the dog!


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

MooseGooser said:


> Why Miss SuePuff,, I Never!!  This MAY be a first!!


LMAO!!!! After I typed it I wondered if you post a pick of your own back.....


----------



## johngoehl (Nov 5, 2014)

MooseGooser said:


> Yours doesnt have to be a perfect geometricl shape!!! Mine are ,,only because Aliens are attracted to perfect geomtrometrical shapes,, and my goal in life is to be abducted,,and abused on board a spacecraft...


More photos, then.


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

MooseGooser said:


> I agree! Octagons... Spray underside with Flex seal. or bed liner.. The cover top with stall mat,or just floor mat from home centers... I use coated deck screws with "finish" washers..


I used a U - shaped drawer handle instead of a piece of line as a means of picking up my place board.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

g_fiebelkorn said:


> I used a U - shaped drawer handle instead of a piece of line as a means of picking up my place board.


Rich folk!


----------

